
Amazon is eating the software (which is eating the world) - gasull
https://medium.com/@swardley/amazon-is-eating-the-software-which-is-eating-the-world-738888fb9e82
======
jmnicolas
Interesting (and scary) but frankly I don't have enough knowledge to assess
this theory.

